
Clash of the Titans: Android vs. iOS Development - MaximChurilov
https://www.mindk.com/blog/android-vs-ios/
======
duiker101
I really dislike this article. It seems strongly biased. I Don't have much
experience with XCode but I never particularly like it so I'm not going to
comment on that but what I want to comment on is the way the author talks
about the Android environment it's very dismissive and doesn't sound like
someone that used too much.

In the first round there is a whole paragraph talking about Eclipse that has
been discontinued as the go-to IDE for years now.

> Guys from Google are currently working on a new Android Studio IDE. Some
> functions haven’t been either set up yet or implemented, which might in turn
> cause mistakes

The features missing wont affect 99% of the dev. The only "big one" I can
think of is c++ debugging(or so I have heard)

The part about the UI is again strongly baised, yes in Android you can use XML
but there's also a graphic editor(not amazing tho). What it is not saying tho
it's that it's pretty easy to write that XML and it's quite fast to work with.
As for the looks, it's personal.

For the programming language I can agree on Swift, it looks cool. Worth
pointing out that Kotlin is pretty nice too.

The other points I guess I can also agree with.

~~~
on_and_off
I had to check the date of the article. Mentioning Eclipse and the speed of
the emulator ? When has this guy worked on Android for the last time ? 3 years
ago ?

This sounds like a joke article tbh.

